# How can i make my own website with domain name? Please READ THIS



## grahic (Aug 16, 2007)

hello 

i am looking for a great site where i can create my own site with own domain name. But most of them cost nor dont work. I was wondering, does anyone knows where i can make a site for free including domain? Because i really want to make one.

Thanks everyone.

****ad removed****


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Domains are rarely free. Often a "free" one is tied in with the purchase price of a hosting plan. A good host won't always be free either. To get the best of both I sugges visiting www.dreamhost.com and looking over their packages. Even their lowest-tier package is quite nice.


----------



## kel2000 (Aug 17, 2007)

grahic said:


> hello
> 
> i am looking for a great site where i can create my own site with own domain name. But most of them cost nor dont work. I was wondering, does anyone knows where i can make a site for free including domain? Because i really want to make one.
> 
> ...


I agree that free domain names & hosting come with too many strings. there are plenty of cheap/very affordable services to setup your own stuff. I use Host303 in Denver - great prices and fabulous service (you can google host303 to find them). I have kkoop.com and ajaxoftherockies.com (under construction) hosted there and am very happy.

I highly recommend them

- k -


----------



## Redcore (Aug 14, 2007)

You definitely get what you pay for. I did the "free" thing when I was really young and starting off...I think mainly with Angelfire and some people liked using Geocities. I THINK they're still around. There are other web storage services out there too like Yahoo. You wouldn't get a free domain though.

Personally I host with HostGator.com and get my domains through GoDaddy.com


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Domains will rarely be free as suggested above. I got mine through a forum contest for posting x amount of helpful posts.

I can reccomend a hosting company if you need one, its very good, my site is hosted there. 
If you require one, I can have a word with my mate who owns the site and see if we can get you some custom packages.

This could include:

Cpannel 11
unlimited storage
Unlimited databases
unlimited email accounts
unlimited FTP account
lots more


----------

